# Need advice! Looking for used slide in sweeper



## kpmsnow

I recently have been asked to provide sweeping services for a chain of vision centers in my area. Most are relatively small (30 spaces or less) but one (their flag ship) is very large 125000 square foot parking lot. I have an older advance retriever 6 that I got off a buddy cheap, but it needs some work, and I'm not looking forward to having to trailer the thing close to 30 miles to their farthest location. How do the slid in bed sweepers work, and is there any market to find a good used one? I already have trucks, and I'm not looking to get into big box stores or anything. Also, what would be a good price for a used slid in. Any advice on this subject will be extremely appreciated. Thanks


----------



## beanz27

kpmsnow;2100216 said:


> I recently have been asked to provide sweeping services for a chain of vision centers in my area. Most are relatively small (30 spaces or less) but one (their flag ship) is very large 125000 square foot parking lot. I have an older advance retriever 6 that I got off a buddy cheap, but it needs some work, and I'm not looking forward to having to trailer the thing close to 30 miles to their farthest location. How do the slid in bed sweepers work, and is there any market to find a good used one? I already have trucks, and I'm not looking to get into big box stores or anything. Also, what would be a good price for a used slid in. Any advice on this subject will be extremely appreciated. Thanks


I do not have one, I ended up buying 2 older Pelicans. The little I looked the slide ins are expensive, and from what I've seen not very great.


----------



## plowtime1

*Sweeper*

You may want to consider looking at a Masco slide in, based in California and I believe a rep is located also in Ga. the only set back to slide in units is no driver side gutter broom.
Good luck.


----------



## jls ent

have you looked into the newgen sweepers I saw one sweeping the other day at a convenience store its mounted on a gator but looked like it would be able to mount into a pick up


----------

